# Logan Head stock reassembly



## DavidM133 (Jun 23, 2014)

I am reassembling a spindle assembly on a Logan 200.  How tight should the rear take-up nut be as well as how tight should the nut which is behind the large front bearing be tightened?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 23, 2014)

I've never had the headstock apart on my Logan, so I cannot honestly tell you, but it should not take long before someone can post the correct answer. I do need to disassemble mine in the near future however, so I am anxious to know too!


----------



## mjhenks (Jun 24, 2014)

On my Logan 400 i went probably 1/4 to 1/2 turn past finger tight.  There are wave washers on the 400 to set the pre-load so i was trying to load them but not fully compress.  If you 200 is similar then use my experience for what it is worth.


----------



## Mister Ed (Jun 24, 2014)

I went about the same as mjhenks. However, I'm not 100% sure that is the correct answer. Also mine is pre-washer, but at some point has had small stout coil springs added that push on the outer bearing race.


----------



## DavidM133 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks so much for the responses.  Mine did not have any washers to compress, so I did it fairly tight to accomplish the preloading. Now I am thinking I should loosen it again and do the 1/2 turn past hand tight?


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't have any real experience with pre-loading ball bearings (other than eons ago on bicycle wheels) and don't know what the thread pitch is.  But half a turn in a metal to metal situation seems excessive.  In a similar size headstock with tapered roller bearings, the factory preload is around 0.002".  The instructions comment that after half an hour of continuous running (presumably at 70F ambient), the spindle length increases about 0.0015".  And ball bearings are inherently less forgiving.

Robert D.


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 26, 2014)

Your Logan should almost certainly have either 2 or 4 wave washers. I would order a set from Logan rather than take a chance on damaging those expensive bearings.


----------



## Mister Ed (Jun 26, 2014)

AR1911 said:


> Your Logan should almost certainly have either 2 or 4 wave washers. I would order a set from Logan rather than take a chance on damaging those expensive bearings.


Not all of them had bellville washers. The early 200s for sure did not. The change came when Logan moved from the LA-108-1 headstock to the LA-108-2. At that time the front bearing cap also changed to accommodate the bellville washer between the cap and the bearing. Also, there was apparently only one bellville used on the later 200 headstock, per the parts list and diagram.


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 26, 2014)

I knew there were exceptions, which is why I said "almost all".  The point is, I'd want to be sure I had it right before i'd risk damaging bearings, or accuracy.


----------



## Redlineman (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey;

People are working under the misconception that the 200 bearings (at least the early ones) are loaded by tightening the take up nut LA-259 on the drive end of the spindle. This is erroneous. You are merely squeezing the components on the end of the spindle together. Retaining collar LA-131 and everything left of it on the spindle are being compressed against a shoulder on the spindle. The main bearing is preloaded by its construction, and since there are no circlips employed to position it, the drive end bearing is axially unloaded.

You put no axial load on the bearings at all by tightening the two threaded collars on the spindle. There is nothing holding the spindle in place except the light press fit interference of the main bearing in the headstock. If it moves far enough right or left, the main bearing circlip will hit the headstock to the left or bearing cap LA-194 to the right. The addition of the Belleville washer LA-247 was likely to take up any gap and reduce the possibility of any movement here.


----------

